# interview exams



## عبكرينو المخترع (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليكم اهم الاسئلة والامتحانات لطبة هندسة اتصالات 


اتمنى لكم الاستفادة والتوفيق 


والآن اسيبكم مع التحميل

*​*Communication department *​

​gsm module 1 ==> http://arabicuploading.com/do.php?id=59 
gsm module 2 ==> http://arabicuploading.com/do.php?id=60
​CDMA module 1 ==> http://arabicuploading.com/do.php?id=61​

*مع تحيات

start group team*​


----------



## ahmed2samir (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا أخي ولكن لو سمحت الرابط الاول لا يعمل.....ياريت لو ترفع الملف من جديد


----------

